# Male Betta Swimming At the Top of his Tank



## MC216 (Nov 11, 2011)

We got a Betta on Saturday. He was the centre piece at a friend's wedding, and we took him home in a fish bowl - he was in a proper betta kit tank by Monday evening. We know next to nothing about fish (other than what I've read here), but would like to know why he has started swimming at the top of his tank today. Is this normal? Problematic? He seems to be younger because he is smaller and his fins aren't that long.

Thanks!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

There's no problem with him swimming near the surface. Is he sideways?
I assume that he doesn't have a heater... bettas like warm water and they get lethargic in cold water. 
Welcome to the facinating world of betta keeping!


----------



## MC216 (Nov 11, 2011)

Nope, no heater. We only have room for a small tank and are keeping things simple on the kitchen counter.

Thanks for clarifying that swimming near the water's surface is a normal behavior.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sorry, but there's nothing "proper" about Betta kits. A Betta should have at least a 2.5 gallon tank with a heater. Those kits are a 1/2 gallon at MOST. Please get something larger. Your fish will be much happier.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.....

Lots of proper ways to keep this species successfully in a lot of different size containers....what is most important is the water quality and temp as long as you provide proper care-the tank you have may work out fine......we will be happy to assist you in proper care for the setup you have....

Can you post a pic, what size is the tank, any gravel or decorations, live or fake plants, any type of filter (_filters are optional_), type of additives used-like dechlorinator, do you have a heater-(_you may or may not need a heater-your goal is to maintain a somewhat stable temp in the 76-80F range_), do you have a thermometer-(_you need this_)...what kind of food and is he eating

You got him last Saturday...correct....have you made any water changes and if so, how much...and swimming at the top-did this start after a water change if you made one that is....

The more info we have the better....swimming at the top can be normal or it can mean something is wrong....a pic would really help....

This is a great hobby and a great species to keep...its not as complicated as it sounds....


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 

I tend to be a bit blunt, so let me know if I come off as too harsh. It's not like every betta owner has to dedicate a part of his or her livingroom to bettas like I did. So I know I went over board a bit in terms of fish care. But I think you fell for the "Bettas are easy fish" trap like a lot of new fish owners.

I understand that a lot of fish owners have limited space for their fish. I strated with bettas when I was on campus in a dorm room, so I didn't have my fish in anything larger than a gallon until I was in my own apartment. If you only have room for a small set up, then 1 gallon is the minimum you can safely keep a tropical fish. Bettas need their water to be 78-80 degrees. It isn't possible to heat 1/2 gallon properly, which is why Sweeda88 warned you that your betta kit is not proper. If you do go with a 1 gallon set up, ZooMed and Hydor both make good small tank heaters and both are pretty cheap. 

Even if you do figure out a way to keep the water temp constant without a heater, you have to keep the water clean. A 1/2 gallon set up would need 100% water changes every other day. Not only is that a hassle for the fish owner, but that is stressful for the fish. I had a 1 gallon filtered set up that required 2 50% and 1 100% water changes a week. The 50% water changes were quick and my fish were stressed once a week compared to every other day. A lot of members on the forum will suggest 2.5-3 gallons because those set ups only need 1 50% and 1 100% water change a week. More water means less work to maintain the tank. 

If you don't have enough plugs in your kitchen for a heater (filter is optional if you do enough water changes), then you can't have your fish in your kitchen. If your set up isn't 1 gallon (which is the smallest set up that can handle a heater and/or filter), then you have to upgrade the size. I know your friend was using the fish as a center piece, but that doesn't mean Betta fish are decoration. They have basic needs that have to be met for the sake of the fish. 

I hope this helps you with your new fish. I hate when people fall for Betta fish myths. The longer you are on this site, then more you will realize most pet store workers don't know what they are taking about.


----------



## lexiloo52 (Jan 15, 2011)

I think 90% of betta problems are due to stress. Leave him alone in the dark for a few days without messing with him. Check on him and feed him, but don't turn a tank light on and just let him get used to his new home.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

@Sweeda and Snowy Surface:


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

lexiloo52 said:


> I think 90% of betta problems are due to stress. Leave him alone in the dark for a few days without messing with him. Check on him and feed him, but don't turn a tank light on and just let him get used to his new home.


lol I'm sorry but so far I keep seeing you saying the same thing to everyone's problem  

That really isn't the answer to most- as a betta swimming at top doesn't mean he should be left alone in the dark. Heck, if that was the case I'd never see any of my bettas


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

Mine spends a lot of time at the top, remember they have to go up for air. 

I know everyone here will hate me but I feel that 1.5 gallon is just fine for a betta. That's all I have and he swims very freely, get exercise, flares up all the time, has a hiding space, little house... etc.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

@Valley-
People shouldn't hate you for saying that- a 1+ gallon can make a great home for a betta. It's when you run into problems heating it, is why a lot of people recommend the slightly larger size tanks. As well as a lot of new betta owners don't do the appropriate water changes in smaller sizes. Both can be easily fixed. But if you can properly keep it at the appropriate temp, heater or otherwise, and do the recommended water changes, then a 1 gallon is very suitable for a betta. I use 1-2 gallons for my bettas, as I prefer to have more control over the water chemistry and I find it is easier (for me anyways) to do so in smaller tanks (I use my large tanks for other tropical fish/cichlids). I am willing to do the extra water changes. I would have to sacrifice some of my fish if I were to get larger tanks, or would have to risk putting them in divided tanks, which I'm not all too comfortable doing personally. (Even though I love them and would want to do them.. just rather not risk one getting sick and it spreading) 
So to me, for me, 1-2 gallons work the best. They have appropriate plants, caves, swimming space, heat, light and water changes- nothing more can be done for them to make them healthier/happier. So don't worry what others say or think if you want to speak your mind on your opinion of tank size, because most here just say it for the heating rather then for the tank being too small.


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

Myates said:


> @Valley-
> People shouldn't hate you for saying that- a 1+ gallon can make a great home for a betta. It's when you run into problems heating it, is why a lot of people recommend the slightly larger size tanks. As well as a lot of new betta owners don't do the appropriate water changes in smaller sizes. Both can be easily fixed. But if you can properly keep it at the appropriate temp, heater or otherwise, and do the recommended water changes, then a 1 gallon is very suitable for a betta. I use 1-2 gallons for my bettas, as I prefer to have more control over the water chemistry and I find it is easier (for me anyways) to do so in smaller tanks (I use my large tanks for other tropical fish/cichlids). I am willing to do the extra water changes. I would have to sacrifice some of my fish if I were to get larger tanks, or would have to risk putting them in divided tanks, which I'm not all too comfortable doing personally. (Even though I love them and would want to do them.. just rather not risk one getting sick and it spreading)
> So to me, for me, 1-2 gallons work the best. They have appropriate plants, caves, swimming space, heat, light and water changes- nothing more can be done for them to make them healthier/happier. So don't worry what others say or think if you want to speak your mind on your opinion of tank size, because most here just say it for the heating rather then for the tank being too small.


agreed.


----------

